# where to get 2500/3000 grit wet and dry ?



## swil00 (Jul 31, 2009)

As the subject says, where can I source this locally ?

I have the blobs of paint on the stone chips and though all I needed to do was nip into Halfords and get a packed of 2500 and 3000 grit wet and dry...

Err, doesn't seem like this will be the case. finest they had was 1500.

I'm not so sure the smaller car shops will stick this sort of thing.

I know I could order online, but I was hoping to tackle the chips this weekend.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe try B+Q or a craft shop type place. Halford's finest is 1500 so they're no use.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Where are you located? My local car paint supplier stocks it if I remember correctly. Might be worth having a look on Yell.com


----------



## swil00 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I think I'll try B&Q, but I've read that they don't have anything finer than 600 ?

One close by is a warehouse, so fingers crossed.

I'm in central Scotland, so I'll try paint suppliers in the area...


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Brown Brothers do 2500 grit..

or any body shop suppliers should be able to help, 3000 grit is a little harder to find, so maybe try some of the traders..

Meguiars paper is made by Nikken..


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

How central? I'm in paisley, so if you're close to me you can have a few sheets...

Had a look at B+Q online just there, they don't show much on their site that I could see.

Do you have a coachworks or body repair garage nearby, maybe they'd sell you a few sheets?


----------



## swil00 (Jul 31, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> How central? I'm in paisley, so if you're close to me you can have a few sheets...
> 
> Had a look at B+Q online just there, they don't show much on their site that I could see.
> 
> Do you have a coachworks or body repair garage nearby, maybe they'd sell you a few sheets?


Thanks for the offer, I'm in Stirling, so I'll have a look into body shop suppliers..

Seriously overlooked this one. :-(


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

sprayshop supplies in bathgate had it last time I was in, refinishing supplies in edinburgh does it, and theres a wee place in cowdenbeath does it too. If your desperate this weekend for it and they aren't open saturday if your passing livingston you can have some of mine, I've got megs 2000 2500 and 3000 and abralon 4000


----------



## swil00 (Jul 31, 2009)

Techgeek said:


> sprayshop supplies in bathgate had it last time I was in, refinishing supplies in edinburgh does it, and theres a wee place in cowdenbeath does it too. If your desperate this weekend for it and they aren't open saturday if your passing livingston you can have some of mine, I've got megs 2000 2500 and 3000 and abralon 4000


Thanks for the offer... I think I'll try calling a few places in the morning to see if I can source it. Failing that, then its nothing that can't wait.

Cheers !


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

If you cant find it locally then quite a few suppliers on fleabay stock it.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If you need 3K, then any 3M reseller should have the Trizact pads - 75mm I think they are.
Alternatively an Abralon (Mirka) stockist will have the 2K & 4K pads that Polished Bliss sell.
Doubtful that any of those trade places will be open on a Saturday, so you might have to order from PB, to do it next weekend.


----------

